# IBM Thinkpad freezes at startup



## nibsey (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi,
After not using my laptop for about a week, I tried to start it this weekend. It gets to the first screen indicating "IBM Thinkpad" then just freezes. It doesn't continue to load windows as usual. As a matter of fact, it doesn't do anything. I tried using a windows boot disk, but the PC doesn't even notice that I've got one in the disk drive (doesn't boot-up far enough). I just can't get it to boot beyond the first screen where it indicates the computer type. Let me take that back, sometimes after letting it set for a while, I can get it to boot normally. It's when I've been using it, and then shut it down, that it won't start for a couple days. Any advice? At this point my Laptop is useless (aside of making a good office decoration displaying "IBM Thinkpad").


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

Will it boot to Safe Mode?

(tap F8 five times per second during a restart; Choose option number three (3) in the Windows Startup dialog box using the arrow keys below the Delete key, and strike the Enter key; Click Ok when prompted).


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

If it boots to Safe Mode run a ScanDisk - Start ScanDisk (Start button; Programs; Acccessories; System Tools; ScanDisk); Check the Standard box; Check Automatically fix errors; click the Advanced button, the settings should be as follows - Display Summary - Always, Log File - Replace Log, Cross-Linked Files - Delete, Lost File Fragments - Free, Check Files For - check (Invalid File Names) should be checked. Click the Start button in Scan Disk.


----------

